

HN: feedback on my image bookmarking website - grag
http://imgfave.com
I built this in about three days using the laconica microblogging platform.<p>Basic idea is that you grab the bookmarklet (in the "post" section) and then can add images to your account in two clicks from whatever website your on.<p>I'd been looking for a good image bookmarking site to use but they are either invite only (ffffound.com) or too cluttered / too many features (weheartit.com, vi.sualize.us).. so I thought I'd make one myself.<p>Feature wise, the only thing new to image bookmarking here is the friend following feature.. but I'm hoping imgfave can succeed by staying really simple/easy to use and fast.<p>Any thoughts or suggestions?
======
grag
I built this in about three days using the laconica microblogging platform.

Basic idea is that you grab the bookmarklet (in the "post" section) and then
can add images to your account in two clicks from whatever website your on.

I'd been looking for a good image bookmarking site to use but they are either
invite only (ffffound.com) or too cluttered / too many features
(weheartit.com, vi.sualize.us).. so I thought I'd make one myself. Feature
wise, the only thing new to image bookmarking this brings is the friend
following feature.. but I'm hoping imgfave can succeed by staying really
simple/easy to use and fast.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

~~~
johns
If the bookmarklet is the heart of getting images bookmarked, it shouldn't be
in the "Post" section. It should promoted on every page, especially the home
page where it should be accompanied with some instructions.

~~~
grag
I agree, I will be adding a box on the homepage that gives new users an idea
of what the site is all about and displays the bookmarklet. Thanks for the
feedback!

------
KevBurnsJr
At first, I thought the bookmarklet was broken.

I like the way you click on the bookmarklet, then click on the image.

Would be nice to have some sort of indicator after clicking the bookmarklet so
the user knows that the images have become hot. Just a discrete little flash
message, something like " _Okay!_ Now select your image."

~~~
KevBurnsJr
Just drop this in at the top of bookmarklet.js :)

    
    
      // Flash message
      var flashMsg = document.createElement("div");
      flashMsg.style.position = "absolute";
      flashMsg.style.right = "0px";
      flashMsg.style.top = "0px";
      flashMsg.style.padding = "20px 40px";
      flashMsg.style.backgroundColor = "#eee";
      flashMsg.style.borderBottom = "1px solid #ccc";
      flashMsg.style.borderLeft = "1px solid #ccc";
      flashMsg.style.fontSize = "30px";
      flashMsg.innerHTML = "<em>Okay!</em> Now select your image";
      document.body.appendChild(flashMsg);
    
      window.setTimeout(function(){
        flashMsg.style.display = 'none';
      }, 3000);

~~~
grag
Thanks, just added that to the bookmarklet!

~~~
haasted
The bookmarklet does not adapt gracefully when my browser shows only an image.
For a quick example, try using the bookmarklet at this address:
[http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll39/inlovewithmoney1/a16...](http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll39/inlovewithmoney1/a1680a06.jpg)
.

------
deathbyzen
I would like it to be a bit more welcoming. Just a little snippet of friendly
little intro text like "Welcome dude! Here's what we do, here's where to
start!"

I really enjoy the minimalist design.

------
maryrosecook
Minimalist look is such a good choice for this - the images are the focus.

Small bug: signed up, got redirected to my profile and the email address field
was blank.

Bookmark is ace. I want to add my own titles, though. And have a back-up
upload form in case the bookmark doesn't work.

What are your thoughts on filtering for the front page?

~~~
grag
Thanks for the feedback. I may allow users to edit titles once I figure out
the best interaction flow for that. As far as filtering goes, right now I
probably won't do much, but I may eventually break the home page up into
"recently popular" and "new" sections.

------
marketer
the best thing you can do is get provocative pictures and have them appear on
sites like reddit to boost traffic.

www.pixdaus.com was on the front page of many digg/reddit sites, and it seems
to be doing pretty well, traffic-wise. It's also a very impressive site to
visit, becuase some of the pictures are amazing. They have a reddit-style
voting system. You might be able to pull images from that site?

I think the term 'fave' is kind of cliche, it doesn't seem to be working for
faves.com, but that's probably hard to change at this point.

Comments would be cool, not sure how hard it would be to integrate it with
laconi.ca.

Another feature would be to do slideshows of images, or be able to set it as
your wallpaper. Or send an e-mail to people with a link to the image. Maybe
even make a vista side-bar gadget that pulls images.

------
Zev
A way to cancel adding an image would be nice. Incase you change your mind or
something. Maybe click the bookmarklet again or a timeout if you don't select
an image after 15-30 seconds, it goes away.

Other then that, I like the design (and after reading the comments here, I
could figure out what it did).

------
Raphael
That's really funny how it enlarges images no matter how small.
[http://imgfave.com/index.php?action=shownotice&notice=20...](http://imgfave.com/index.php?action=shownotice&notice=205)

Also, would it be possible to use Media RSS so that the pictures show up on
Friendfeed?

~~~
grag
Weird, that shouldn't be happening. I'll fix that today.

------
meqif
I like the minimalist look. However, the bookmarklet shouldn't be confined to
the "Post" section. Make it clear that to post images, one needs to use the
bookmarklet.

It would be nice if the images either had no title at all, or the user that
posted the picture could change the title.

------
tstegart
Is it free? If it is, you should explain that as part of your marketing
somewhere, at least on the register page. I can see myself wanting to write
notes when I bookmark an image, but that might go against your plan, since you
think your competitors have too many features.

------
cmer
Yeah, fix this error :)

This page contains the following errors:

error on line 18 at column 732: EntityRef: expecting ';' Below is a rendering
of the page up to the first error.

------
tc7
Neat. Can it grab images that are hyperlinked? I'm using Opera, and it doesn't
seem to.. don't know if it's a bug or a feature.

------
samataro
I think you have a solid idea, but your implementation is wack. If you can
code, why would you use some platform that has absolutely nothing to do with
your service? Its just going to create problems down the line. Ex. URLs.

I honestly suggest, you spend about a week implementing this yourself. Its
trivial.

~~~
grag
samataro: I'm working full time and using laconica was simply the quickest way
to get from the idea stage to up and running. If imgfave take off I'll most
likely rewrite it from scratch.

~~~
jimbokun
Why?

You should be sure that "rewriting from scratch" is going to give your users
some concrete benefit that will make them like your site even more, and you
should be sure that "rewriting from scratch" is the easiest way to give your
users those benefits.

------
Raphael
You need dupe detection.

~~~
grag
Yeah, that will be one of the next things I add. Thanks for checking it out!

